# Are all Harman pellet stoves good or are some better than others?



## Bassmantweed (Dec 26, 2013)

After reading a bunch of reviews on here it seems like the harmon P 68 is the pellet stove to get

my question though is I really like the look of the XXV.   is it as durable and as good as the P 68 in other words are they all the same on the inside.

I could also live with the acentra


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello

They are not the same inside, the P68 is by far the easiest to clean and maintain!
The XXV and Accentra look pretty but you pay for it!


----------



## Enigma869 (Dec 26, 2013)

I second Don's thoughts on the cleaning angle.  I certainly can't comment on all Harman models, as I've only owned the Accentra insert and P68.  I can tell you that the P68 is exponentially easier to clean than the Accentra was.  Ultimately, it will all come down to your budget and your heating needs.


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 26, 2013)

I have an Accentra, not a P68 and I do not believe it is a difficult clean up at all.  I am curious what is the major difference? Can Don and or Enigna please chime in? 
My other stove experience is with a Lopi Leyden and an Enviro Windsor. The Accentra is by far the easiest of all to keep clean and running well. An occational scrap on the Accentra burnpot is all I do and even that I can skip as the ashes tend to fall out on their own. Can't say that for my other two stoves. They will choke out on their own ashes after a certain point of burning. I keep the ash vacuum nearby those two stoves to make that maintenance easy. 
Good luck on your decision Bassmantweed.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 26, 2013)

XXV and P68 are the same price.  The P-68 has a higher available BTU rating but you pay for that with an 8 pound per hour appetite for pellets.  The XXV is a little harder to work on but much prettier.  Either one is a great stove.

eric


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 26, 2013)

You could go to youtube and see if there is any clips on the two stoves and their cleaning. A daily brush of a p series is probably under 2o seconds. Total cold clean with experience under 10 minutes without glass cleaning.


----------



## jackman (Dec 26, 2013)

I've got the Accentra freestanding. I'd suggest you leave yourself with plenty of space in the rear when doing the install. Maintenance can be a challenge especially if the clearances are at the minimums.


----------



## chken (Dec 26, 2013)

Bassmantweed said:


> After reading a bunch of reviews on here it seems like the harmon P 68 is the pellet stove to get
> 
> my question though is I really like the look of the XXV.   is it as durable and as good as the P 68 in other words are they all the same on the inside.
> 
> I could also live with the acentra


You should first figure out if a 50k btu stove is large enough for your purpose.


----------



## oliveone (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Enviro Maxx cleaning is easy. Once every three days give it a scrape if needed and about once a month clean out the ashes. Easy to clean, Parts are easy if you need them.

Did not have the Maxx-M when I brought my stove or world have brought that. I would buy again.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 26, 2013)

the primary cleaning difference between the P-Series (all of them) and the XXV is the location of the combustion blower. The P-Series has that blower accessible from the front, after removing the ash pan, the XXV has the blower ocated in the rear of the unit, only accessible by removing the body panel and undoing a few wing screws and one bolt that might be 1/2" socket size. Other than that...pretty similar innards.


----------



## jslinger (Dec 26, 2013)

I currently own an XXV.  I have a friend who owns a P68.  They aren't really comparable stoves as far as output is concerned.  If an XXV will do it, you are probably better off with a P61A, or even a P43 if it is big enough.
I find the XXV to be quite a bit better looking than the P series stoves, but I think they all look good.
The XXV is a little quieter and doesn't get quite as hot on the outside.
As far as cleaning goes, it is pretty easy.  Scrape the burn pot daily.  And clean the stove once a month.  I don't think the ease of cleaning should be a deciding factor, since neither are difficult.
The only thing I don't like about the XXV, is how quickly the glass gets dirty.  The glass is much bigger than the P series stoves are, and closer to the flame.  I am not sure if the proximity to the flame is relevant, but the glass gets dirty pretty quickly.  I like to keep it pretty clear, so I clean it with glass cleaner every day. 
However, my father has the same stove, and he cleans his glass every few days.  It seems to get about as dirty as it's going to get after the first 24 hours.  It really just depends on how obsessive you are.
My friend only has to clean the glass on his P68 once a week.
They are both great stoves.  If I were you, I would get the size you need, and they one you like the looks of.
If I had to do it over, I would have gone with the P61A.  But when that huge glass on the XXV is freshly cleaned, I don't think any stove looks as nice.


----------



## newbieinCT (Dec 26, 2013)

This is a fun thread to watch! I just went through a similar issue and was asking about the XXV vs p61a. We were in love with the look of the XXV but ultimately decided on the p61a. It was $200 cheaper and we got more BTU for the buck (61 vs 50).  Will be interesting to see what others choose....I really do prefer the look of the XXV, just couldn't bring ourselves to pay for all the style when we really need the heat.

Keep us posted


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 26, 2013)

Any thoughts on the harman va lopi agp?


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 26, 2013)

Harman vs. the lopi agp?


----------



## bill-e (Dec 26, 2013)

I brought my wife stove shopping.  The stove was going in the living room.  We bought the XXV, she wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 26, 2013)

bill-e said:


> I brought my wife stove shopping.  The stove was going in the living room.  We bought the XXV, she wouldn't have anything else.



Have you been happy with it ?


----------



## UpStateNY (Dec 26, 2013)

I have an Harman Advanced which has 7 parts in the burn area that  have to be removed to clean.  The other Harman's are easier to clean.  We purchased the Advanced based on looks.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bassmantweed said:


> Any thoughts on the harman va lopi agp?



AGP has 2 auger motors so it uses more electricity and that means 1 more auger motor to repair.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 26, 2013)

UpStateNY said:


> I have an Harman Advanced which has 7 parts in the burn area that  have to be removed to clean.  The other Harman's are easier to clean.  We purchased the Advanced based on looks.


we went into the Stove store and right away, without looking or asking about pellet stoves,Wife wanted the XXV because of the look...
I told her this is going to be few thousand dollars so let's not just buy one on looks alone. not a good idea sometimes and it doesn't tell the whole story..
well, long story short, we came home and I researched Harmans for a week or so..
narrowed it down to the P SERIES..... liked the HUGE ash pan, the higher BTU's, the dozens of posts about easier cleaning and somehow convinced the wife The P61A was the best choice..
.  [ she said if I sprung for the brushed metal trim package, she would go with the P61A]


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tonyray said:


> we went into the Stove store and right away, without looking or asking about pellet stoves,Wife wanted the XXV because of the look...
> I told her this is going to be few thousand dollars so let's not just buy one on looks alone. not a good idea sometimes and it doesn't tell the whole story..
> well, long story short, we came home and I researched Harmans for a week or so..
> narrowed it down to the P SERIES..... liked the large ash pan, the higher BTU's, the post about easier cleaning and somehow convinced the wife
> to go with the bigger powerhouse.



Good work, nothing like the P-Series ! ! ! Did you get the Nickel Trim and Scenic tile for the wife? I did! LOL


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 26, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Good work, nothing like the P-Series ! ! ! Did you get the Nickel Trim and Scenic tile for the wife? I did! LOL


YEP!!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tonyray said:


> YEP!!



Ok, do not forget the install pics?


----------



## newbieinCT (Dec 27, 2013)

Tonyray said:


> we went into the Stove store and right away, without looking or asking about pellet stoves,Wife wanted the XXV because of the look...
> I told her this is going to be few thousand dollars so let's not just buy one on looks alone. not a good idea sometimes and it doesn't tell the whole story..
> well, long story short, we came home and I researched Harmans for a week or so..
> narrowed it down to the P SERIES..... liked the HUGE ash pan, the higher BTU's, the dozens of posts about easier cleaning and somehow convinced the wife The P61A was the best choice..
> .  [ she said if I sprung for the brushed metal trim package, she would go with the P61A]


 We had basically the same convo. Husband wanted XXV. I wanted whatever was best for the house (although I preferred XXV).  I asked the same questions and found out about ash pan, slightly easier cleaning, etc.  Hubby consented...only if we DIDN'T get trim  How could I say no? We are getting it installed in a few weeks


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 27, 2013)

newbieinCT said:


> We had basically the same convo. Husband wanted XXV. I wanted whatever was best for the house (although I preferred XXV).  I asked the same questions and found out about ash pan, slightly easier cleaning, etc.  Hubby consented...only if we DIDN'T get trim  How could I say no? We are getting it installed in a few weeks


Correct choice////


----------



## slheinlein (Dec 28, 2013)

I faced a similar dilemma when I bought our XXV.  Since we were installing the stove in a primary area of our home (living room), the look of the stove was a high priority for us and especially my wife.  I could have gone with either one (XXV or P68) but when my wife looked at them both, no question we were getting the XXV.  It sits prominently in our home and we both absolutely love it.  Its something you will look at all year round so don't underestimate the look factor.  The heat with our XXV is good.  Our home is 3400 sq ft. and my downstairs furnace is off and it supplements nicely the upstairs furnace. 
Cleaning hasn't been too big a deal although I don't have anything to compare it to.  A lot of the cleaning really depends on the pellets I burn.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 28, 2013)

slheinlein said:


> I faced a similar dilemma when I bought our XXV.  Since we were installing the stove in a primary area of our home (living room), the look of the stove was a high priority for us and especially my wife.  I could have gone with either one (XXV or P68) but when my wife looked at them both, no question we were getting the XXV.  It sits prominently in our home and we both absolutely love it.  Its something you will look at all year round so don't underestimate the look factor.  The heat with our XXV is good.  Our home is 3400 sq ft. and my downstairs furnace is off and it supplements nicely the upstairs furnace.
> Cleaning hasn't been too big a deal although I don't have anything to compare it to.  A lot of the cleaning really depends on the pellets I burn.


The XXV is deffinitly a nice looking stove....it did catch my eye also..
I really needed the 61,000btu's and with the silver plated trim package, it gives the stove a little class I think..
hey... we both have Harmans so we have the best as far as I'm concerned.....good luck with it.


----------



## rmuccino (Dec 30, 2013)

Bassmantweed said:


> After reading a bunch of reviews on here it seems like the harmon P 68 is the pellet stove to get
> 
> my question though is I really like the look of the XXV.   is it as durable and as good as the P 68 in other words are they all the same on the inside.
> 
> I could also live with the acentra


In my opinion the P68 is a great stove.  Easy to maintain, once a week give the pot a scrape, brush the insides and clean the glass. After burning one ton of pellets empty the ash pan. It does a great job heating my 2200 sq. ft home at a comfortable 72 degrees.  At the end of the burning season plan on spending 2-3 hrs to clean the stove and spray it with WD40 in and out.  Finally, place a dry block in the ash pan to absorb moisture.  You won't be sorry you did this. Good Luck.


----------



## slheinlein (Dec 31, 2013)

rmuccino said:


> Finally, place a dry block in the ash pan to absorb moisture. You won't be sorry you did this. Good Luck.



Great idea.  Going to do this this year as I do get moisture in both my stoves during the non burning season.


----------



## canuck_22 (Aug 24, 2014)

rmuccino said:


> In my opinion the P68 is a great stove.  Easy to maintain, once a week give the pot a scrape, brush the insides and clean the glass. After burning one ton of pellets empty the ash pan. It does a great job heating my 2200 sq. ft home at a comfortable 72 degrees.  At the end of the burning season plan on spending 2-3 hrs to clean the stove and spray it with WD40 in and out.  Finally, place a dry block in the ash pan to absorb moisture.  You won't be sorry you did this. Good Luck.



1) WD40 as a cleaning agent?

2) Is that a dry block of concrete or wood?

Thanks


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 24, 2014)

WD40 is a very thin oil. usually found as a spray. Excellent gun cleaner thou. Dry Block(brand name), chemical that absorbs moisture in a confined space.


----------



## Tonyray (Aug 24, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> WD40 is a very thin oil. usually found as a spray. Excellent gun cleaner thou. Dry Block(brand name), chemical that absorbs moisture in a confined space.





canuck_22 said:


> 1) WD40 as a cleaning agent?
> 
> 2) Is that a dry block of concrete or wood?
> 
> Thanks


After a good final Cleaning of our P61A,
I sprayed the burnpot, Inside the ashpan, and all the walls[upper and lower] with Pam cooking spray....I assume WD would do the same Protecting.
Bought a box of Damp Rid and Put the box in the Ash Pan for moisture absorbing thruout summer..
Also plugged up my OAK vent outside with a rag...doubt if any moisture will get in the stove with the AC on all the time but doesn't hurt to protect it..


----------



## MikeNH (Aug 24, 2014)

Tonyray said:


> we went into the Stove store and right away, without looking or asking about pellet stoves,Wife wanted the XXV because of the look...
> I told her this is going to be few thousand dollars so let's not just buy one on looks alone. not a good idea sometimes and it doesn't tell the whole story..
> well, long story short, we came home and I researched Harmans for a week or so..
> narrowed it down to the P SERIES..... liked the HUGE ash pan, the higher BTU's, the dozens of posts about easier cleaning and somehow convinced the wife The P61A was the best choice..
> .  [ she said if I sprung for the brushed metal trim package, she would go with the P61A]



That's exactly what we went through in 2012.  Same outcome right down to the brushed nickle trim.  The P61a heats our entire house without help from the oil burner.


----------

